# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Kommentar zu Foto nicht möglich

## cyberuhu

zu Foto-Seite:

Habe beim Bewerten des Foto´s leider den Kommentar vergessen. Als ich später einen Kommentar dazu schreiben wollte, habe ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:
"Kommentar oder Bewertungsfeld ist leer."
(habe natürlich mehr als nur ein Wort in das Feld geschrieben)  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Danke für die Info. Hat das jetzt ein Monat lang nicht funktioniert? Seit ich das Forum upgedatet hab?

----------


## gamml

Ganz normal Kommentare abgeben und Bewerten hat funktioniert, zumindest vor a paar Tage. 
lg kle

----------


## noox

Das Forum unterstützt ja verschiedene Editoren. Man kann diese im Kontrollzentrum unter Einstellungen auswählen.

Die Galerie verwendet dabei denselben Editor, den ein User auch im Forum eingestellt hat.

Dabei hat aber der WYSIWIG-Editor nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich habe den jetzt deaktiviert. Es wird bei den Kommentaren jetzt der normale Editor verwendet.

Im IE hatte der normale Editor auch einen Fehler (wurde viel zu schmal angezeigt). Jetzt sollte es also wieder funktionieren.

----------


## pAz

wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen,aber:
ich kann in der gallerie bei kommentaren zu fotos keine "schriftoptionen" mehr nutzen. (fettschrift,zitieren usw.)
bitte mal ansehen.
lg

edit:
wieso wird des logo abgekürzt?
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...php?photo=4457

----------


## noox

> wollt keinen neuen thread aufmachen,aber:
> ich kann in der gallerie bei kommentaren zu fotos keine "schriftoptionen" mehr nutzen. (fettschrift,zitieren usw.)
> bitte mal ansehen.
> lg


Die Gallery verwendet dieselben Editoren, wie das Forum. Nur ist die Gallery erstens nicht ganz sauber programmiert und zweitens nimmer 100% kompatibel mit dem Forum, weil das Forum schon eine neuere Version ist, die Gallery aber nicht. Beim Updaten des Forums hatte ich dann ein Problem mit dem Editor der Gallery, weshalb ich dann in der Gallery fix den einfachsten Editor eingebaut habe. Bei den Kommentaren sind mMn die Zusatzoptionen eh nicht so wichtig. 

Wenn du trotzdem formatieren willst:
BB-Code: https://www.downhill-board.com/misc.php?do=bbcode
Smilies: https://www.downhill-board.com/misc.php?do=showsmilies




> edit:
> wieso wird des logo abgekürzt?
> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/s...php?photo=4457


Das war schon immer so: Wenn das Bild schmäler als eine gewissen Breite ist, verwende ich die Kurversion, damit nicht das halbe Bild durch's Logo verunstaltet wird.

----------


## pAz

alles klar.danke

----------

